

Aurelia and angular 2 code side-by-side - NicoJuicy
http://blog.durandal.io/2015/03/16/aurelia-and-angular-2-code-side-by-side/

======
NicoJuicy
You can find the website here if you want more information
[http://aurelia.io/](http://aurelia.io/)

------
catalintro
I've been using angular 1 for some time now, but Aurelia looks so clean

